# For Owl Lovers



## routergieck (Feb 11, 2013)

Didn't know where to post this as it has nothing to do with woodworking but posted last years owls and had a lot of interest. This is the 2015 edition.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

thanks...
most anything critter are great topics...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks Dennis.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

I once had the privilege of watching a nest for a summer. Unfortunately, they didn't return to the same place the following year. Nothing is better than nature!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

routergieck said:


> Didn't know where to post this as it has nothing to do with woodworking
> 
> Who knows how many Owls perched in the tree that you just cut up? Thanks Dennis.
> 
> Herb


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Cool! Great Horned owls! Good pictures - they are sometimes pretty hard to get. We have a barred owl that lives near us. Pretty amazing when they fly - huge wingspan, stubby body and totally silent. We call him Franklin.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I think we have at least 3 great horned owls living/hunting I think 1/4 to 1/2 mile radius from my house, (not sure how far voice carries). Not sure if owl uses same call at all times, or change up, I consistently hear 3 hoot patterns 3121, 2111, 2211 and named them such. We also have at least a 2, possibly returning pair of screech owls same area. I only hear them at night while walking Sophie and almost always late summer through fall.

We have tons of turkeys, possibly 2 groups, (not sure isn't same group) seen within a mile radius of our house. Often hanging around in the yards of the houses on our street in the morning or late afternoon. A couple 3 weeks ago was the 1st time I heard, tracked and saw the tom, (silhouette) up in some pine trees. I heard a couple hens responding to his call, picked what I thought was the closest one, (back toward my house) and crept through the woods toward it. Up till I saw one of my neighbors sons bolt from the bushes in their front yard I thought the birds were hold up there. When I saw the boy I laughed out loud and yelled lucky you aren't a turkey. The whole family was in the yard and also heard the tom, the father was practicing with his call.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

FWIW, wild turkey tastes much better than the domestic turkey. And I'm not talking about the wild turkey that comes in a bottle.


----------



## P.A. Gosselin (Aug 24, 2014)

My late adopted father and I started to collect Owls decades ago and his wife gave me many of his pieces. My vagabond mom then camped close to Fort Macleod, in southern Alberta, and we witnessed a baby owl grow up over the summer a few years ago. What a treat that was, and I am sure I have the pictures somewhere to share them with you. I love these pictures and wonder if you might share what part of Canada you are in for reference? If not, no problem.


----------



## Larkan (Apr 13, 2012)

Dennis what sort of Owls are they? They are beautiful, they look a bit like Australian Powerful owls. Of course they're not....
Thanks for sharing them


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Larkan said:


> Dennis what sort of Owls are they? They are beautiful, they look a bit like Australian Powerful owls. Of course they're not....
> Thanks for sharing them


the tufts by themselves say horned owl...
the tufts and color say western screech....


----------



## routergieck (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi Pierre

We live just northeast of Calgary so not very far from you


----------



## routergieck (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi Kerry

They are Great Horned owls.We have had them nest in our shelterbelt for at least ten years and they have three youngsters just about every year. One year they nested in a tree just outside our bedroom window so that was quite a treat. They often perch on our satelite dish stand attached to the wall of our house.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

thanks..
some have all the luck... nature on the door step is such a plus...
owls at this elevation are few and very far between...

what we do see for horned owls are these...
note the coloration and size of the tufts...
the single grayed owl is a screech owl...
w/o knowing the physical size of the bird you can see where/how the conclusion I did...


----------



## routergieck (Feb 11, 2013)

They are literally on our doorstep at times. The wide eyed picture was taken through our livingroom window - the owl was sitting on our BBQ and staring into the house!

Dennis


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

I thought that owls were night animals. Nice pictures.


----------

